# ماهو أفضل برنامج يصمم الدوائر الإلكترونية و يختبرها ؟



## فارس الخلا (7 يونيو 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 

في البداية أشكر أخونا المشرف ماجد عباس محمد

و أود السؤال حول 


ماهو أفضل برنامج يصمم الدوائر الإلكترونية و يختبرها ؟ قبل البدء في تنفيذها 


لأنني حاليا ً جمعت معلومات عن القوانين الكهربائية و خواص القطع الالكترونية ( components ) كيفية عمل الدوائر و معلومات عن الميكروكونترولر أنواعه و برمجته 

لكن هناك حلقة مفقودة في رأسي 


وهي كيف أنفذ دائرة ما أريد صنعها لتقوم بعمل ما 


مثلا .. لتشغيل مصباح بريموت كونترول ... أو عمل هيليكوبتر بريموت 


هل أبدأ بالإفتراض مثلا ً إلى أن أصحح الدائرة مع الوقت و تصل للشيء المطلوب و أخسر عدة قطع بسبب هذه الأخطاء 

لذا بدا لي .. أنه لابد من وجود برنامج يتكفل بهذا الأمر للوصول للمطلوب دون خسارة المزيد من الوقت و المال و الجهد .. بعملية مختصرة 

أشكرك أخي الكريم مرة أخرى مهندس ماجد عباس


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 يونيو 2012)

أخى
لا توجد برامج تصمم لك ما تريد - البرامج فقط تنفذ ما تطلبه و تحاكى اداؤه على قدر الإمكان ولا يسلم الأمر من بعض الأخطاء أحيانا كدوائر تنجح فى المحاكاة و تفشل عمليا و العكس
هذه السلسلة توضح لك ما تريد لكى تصمم دوائر 
سلسلة مقالات كيف تصمم الدوائر الإلكترونية
فمعرفة القوانين وحده لا يكفى - إذ يجب أن تعرف الوحدات الأساسية للبناء أيضا

برامج الرسم و المحاكاة أو المعروفة بتصميم البوردات (وليس الدوائر) أفضلها أوركاد و هناك العديد غيرها و أشهرها بروتوس


----------



## فارس الخلا (8 يونيو 2012)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> أخى
> لا توجد برامج تصمم لك ما تريد - البرامج فقط تنفذ ما تطلبه و تحاكى اداؤه على قدر الإمكان ولا يسلم الأمر من بعض الأخطاء أحيانا كدوائر تنجح فى المحاكاة و تفشل عمليا و العكس
> هذه السلسلة توضح لك ما تريد لكى تصمم دوائر
> 
> ...



أي نعم قصدت المحاكاة 

أشكر لك تفضلك .. بس تمنيت أن تتفضل بعمل موضوع مستقل 

حول الهفوات بين المحاكاة بالبرامج و التطبيق على الواقع 

لكي نأخذ هذه النقاط في الإعتبار .. عند اختبار الدوائر في برامج المحاكاة بحكم خبرتك 


شاكر لك تفضلك مشرفنا العزيز


----------



## emadeddin6969 (8 يونيو 2012)

بروتس رقم واحد 
أوركاد رقم أثنين


----------



## sam_pon (12 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات الرائعه

وبالفعل موضوع التفاوت بين تجربة الدائرة على برنامج المحاكاة والواقع موضوع هام جدا


----------



## hussien95 (12 يناير 2013)

أخي الكريم أفضل برنامج رسم دائرات وأختبارها من دون منازع هو بروتوس


----------

